# Stipprute, aber welche???



## Patrick S. (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Stipp-Gemeinde, 

ich habe vor mein Angelspektrum ein wenig zu erweitern und möchte nun dieses Jahr beginnen zu stippen, mit einer Stipprute.

Nun stehe ich allerdings vor einer riesigen Auswahl und ja...Brett vorm Kopf.

Wäre echt freundlich, wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen mit euren Ruten mitteilt und vielleicht auch ein paar Kauftipps geben könntet. :g

Bevor die Frage aufkommt..., nein ich habe noch keine Rute ins Auge gefasst. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.#6


----------



## Criss81 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Hi,

da ich selber auf der Suche bin/war, kann ich dir, wenn du mir deinen Preisbereich (inkl. Einsatzgebiet, also Fluss/Kanal/See,  auf Karpfen/Barben oder Brassen/Rotaugen) nennst, zumindest ein paar Ruten nennen die in diesem dann vielleicht liegen. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Patrick S. (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Preisbereich ??? Würde ich so um die 100 Euro nennen...ein paar mehr, wären aber auch nicht weiter schlimm.

Der Angelbereich ist ganz klar der See...und mit Brassen und Rotaugen kann ich mich sehr gut anfreunden...


----------



## Borg (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Also so pauschal kann man das alles leider nicht beantworten und das Budget macht die Sache nicht einfacher . Vor allen Dingen ist auch zu berücksichtigen, dass Du noch diversen Kleinkram benötigst.

Zur Rute:

Hier sollte erstmal entschieden werden, ob Du lieber eine Kopfrute oder Telestippe haben willst? Bei Deinem Budget wird es wohl eine Tele werden, da Du für das Geld noch nichtmal was halbwegs vernünftiges gebrauchtes als Kopfrute bekommst. Wenn Du am See angelst, musste schauen (ausloten), welche Distanz Du überbrücken musst. Am See biste normalerweise mit einer Tele mit um die 6-8m Länge eigentlich gut bedient. Da man mit ner Tele i. d. R. lang-lang (Schnur ist so lang wie die Rute) fischt, kommste mit ner 8m Tele ungefähr 14-15m weit raus. 

Meine Geräteempfehlung wäre für den Anfang eine Browning Ambition Tele in 8m. Die kostet bei meinem Stammhändler 86,- €. Da Browning eigentlich ganz groß in der Stipperszene ist, bauen die auch vernünftiges Material. Da kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.

So, bevor ich jetzt nen Laberflash kriege, hier erstmal Stopp! 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Patrick S. (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Ja leider ist das Budget gering...Kleinteile etc. habe ich noch genug...da ich ja auch noch andere Praktiken in der Anglerscene betreibe...

Ich möchte ja nur mal wieder was Neues ausprobieren...

Die Rute werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal ansehen...vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und Beratung.


----------



## Hümpfi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Hallöchchen,
Wenn du nurmal ins Stippfischen Reinschnuppern willst, dann würde ich dir auch erstmal eine Telestippe Empfehlen. Bei einer Kopfrute brauchst du doch um einiges mehr Equipment um vernünftig zu Angeln. eine Whip von 7m. ist in denn meisten Fällen einsetbar und auch für Laien gut beherschbar. ich würde dir Raten dich mal auf Ebay umzusehen. Erst heute ist wieder ne Super Ruten ausgelaufen die Milo Nemesis 3000 7m, ist für knapp 70€ raus. Kostete neu 200€ und wiegt 370 Gramm, das ist schon einiges aber noch vertrettbar. Du solltest aber darauf achten das die Ruten nicht so Schwer sind und so Blöd wies auch Klingt halt dich an Markenprodukte die sind meist immer ihr Geld Wert. Schau auch befor du Bietst ob du über die Rute Infomationen im Netz Findest.

mfg


----------



## Patrick S. (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Naja reinschnuppern ist gut...ich möchte dies auf kurz oder lang auch beherschen und dann aufrüsten...

Aber der Tip mit E-Bay ist gut und diesen werde ich sicherlich in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Borg (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Naja reinschnuppern ist gut...ich möchte dies auf kurz oder lang auch beherschen und dann aufrüsten...
> 
> Aber der Tip mit E-Bay ist gut und diesen werde ich sicherlich in Betracht ziehen.



Bei ebay aber immer eins beachten: Du hast bei einer Privatauktion kein Rückgabe- oder Reklamationsrecht!

Stippen, Kopf- wie auch Teleruten, sind meist aufgrund Ihres niedrigen Gewichts sehr empfindlich. Nichts ist ärgerlicher als ein vermeindliches Schnäppchen, das sich nachher als Flop rausstellt (Glaub mir, ich weiss wovon ich rede  )! Daher würde ich persönlich nichts mehr privat kaufen, was ich vorher nicht ausführlich begutachtet habe.

Ansonsten gebe ich Hümpfi völlig Recht! Achte darauf, Produkte von den großen und bekannten Herstellern zu kaufen! A können die es sich nicht leisten, wirklichen Schrott zu produzieren und B ist es beim Stippen wichtig, dass der Hersteller einen guten Support bietet! Da die Ruten empfindlich sind, kann halt auch mal schnell was in die Fritten gehen....und nichts ist nerviger, als mitten in der Saison 7 Wochen auf ein Ersatzteil warten zu müssen! Wobei Dir das natürlich auch bei bekannten Herstellern passieren (|wavey: @ MILO).

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Criss81 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Hi,

was würdest du von einer Bolo halten? Bei meinem Vereinssee geht es teilweise nach 2-3m auf 6m runter, wenn du dann Lang-lang fischst bräuchte man ja schon ne 9m Rute um in Grundnähe zu fischen, ich fisch mit ne Bolo und komme gut zurecht.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, ob es nicht vielleicht eine Bolo werden wird. Ich meine, im Moment benutze ich neben den Karpfen und Feederruten auch eine Matchrute...

Was wäre da der Unterschied zwischen Bolo und Match...ich denke eine Bolo muss man nicht auswerfen, sondern ähnlich einer Kopfrute, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Borg (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Also ich benutze eine Bolo zum feinen Posenfischen auf eine Distanz, wo die Kopfrute nicht ausreicht. Eine Bolo wird also i. d. R. ausgeworfen. Natürlich kann man auch bei ner 8m Bolo, wenn die Entfernung ausreicht, die Montage einfach nur zu Wasser lassen. Mit der Bolo hat man halt die Möglichkeit, mit einer feststehenden Pose in entsprechend tiefen Regionen zu fischen. Bei ner Match ist das ja aufgrund Ihrer Länge ein bisschen schwierig. Die benutze ich dann fürs fischen mit Slidermontagen.

Eine Bolo ist im Prinzip eine beringte Stipprute mit Rolle. Hat allerdings den Vorteil, dass wenn mal was "Grösseres" am Platz eintrifft, man mit ner Bolo beim Drill besser bedient ist, als mit ner Pole. Das ist aber immer Geschmackssache! Man kann natürlich auch mit ner Pole Kapitale landen . 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Danke für diese Beschreibung...dann denke ich, wenn ich an unseren Vereinssee mal im inneren Auge betrachte, dann wäre eine Bolo wohl besser...hast du da denn ein Modell was du empfehlen könntest...?


----------



## Borg (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Hehe, wie Du sicherlich schon bemerkt hast, bin ich persönlich ein grosser Fan der Firma Browning. Nein ich werde nicht von denen gesponsert o. ä., aber einige extremst postive Erlebnisse aus meiner Sportschützen (ja, die bauen net nur Angeltackle  )- und bisherigen Angelzeit haben mich quasi an diesen Hersteller gebunden....und ich habe es bisher auch nicht bereut! Ausser im Bezug auf Sitzkiepen...da ham se mich noch nicht mit überzeugt  !

Daher ist meine Empfehlung innerhalb Deines Budgets eine Browning Ambition Pro Bolo in 7m oder 8m. Die 7m kostet beispielsweise bei meinem Händler 93,- € und die 8m 119,- €.

Hier wurde diese Angel zwar bereits angeprangert als peitschenartig, aber das ist bei ner Bolo eigentlich nicht soo ungewöhnlich. Man muss ja eine relativ leichte Montage z. T. weit raus bringen. Das macht mit ner "Eisenstange" nicht wirklich Freude . Wenn es ein klein bisschen mehr sein darf, würde ich allerdings zur Browning XITAN Bolo greifen. Die kostet in 7m 105,- € und in 8m 129,- €. Die finde ich persönlich vom Handling her besser als die Ambition und sie ist nur unwesentlich teurer. Hier lohnt sich die Investion von ein paar Euros definitiv! Diese beiden Ruten habe ich allerdings noch nicht gefischt, lediglich in der Hand gehabt. Ich selber habe mich eigentlich auf die Champions Choice Serie festgefahren, aber die liegt ein bissl über Deinem Budget.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Patrick S. (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Mensch, das nenne ich mal Informationen...vielen Dank. Ein wenig teurer ist nicht schlimm...ich wollte halt erstmal einen Überblick erhalten.

Übringens : Mit der Firma Browning habe auch bisher nur gute Erfahrung, daher folge ich deinen Beispielen sehr gerne und ohne Bedenken.


----------



## Tricast (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Auf der Seite von champions team findest Du die ganzen neuen Produkte von Browning. Dort werden sie vorgestellt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

An der Ambition würde mich das Gewicht abschrecken.:v

Eine wirklich günstige empfehlenswerte Bolo (hab ich selbst) ist diese. Unschlagbares Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.#6

https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1993_AsterX-Bolognese.html


Auch noch günstig und gut ist die Shimano Nexave TE GT 5. Die ist besser als die Browning Xitan.Ich hatte beide und hab mich von der Xitan getrennt.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Norge Fan (2. März 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Hab mir vor ca. 4 Wochen ne neue Stipprute zugelegt.   
War ein relativ spontaner Kauf .   

Aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist,viel Eis auf den Gewässern und man ist der Meinung was neues zu brauchen .   

7,00 m lang     
Byron TEXTON IM 8+              
235 g                   

Vielleicht fischt bzw. kennt einer von euch die Rute und kann mal nen kleinen Input geben :m.


----------



## Norge Fan (4. März 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Fischt die wirklich keiner  #c ?


----------



## Pete (4. März 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Doch, ich ...Und zwar die 8 Meter...Is ein Hammerteil ... Viele meiner Kollegen haben die als Rute auf dem Boot im Einsatz...Hab damit schon einen Graser von 70cm ausgedrillt...


----------



## Norge Fan (4. März 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*



Pete schrieb:


> Doch, ich ...Und zwar die 8 Meter...Is ein Hammerteil ... Viele meiner Kollegen haben die als Rute auf dem Boot im Einsatz...Hab damit schon einen Graser von 70cm ausgedrillt...


 
Na ein Glück,ich dachte schon ich bin der Einzige .  
Bei mir wird sie auch hauptsächlich vom Boot aus eingesetzt werden.   
Dank dir Pete :m.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. März 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Schreib doch bitte mal deine Erfahrungen mit der Rute wenn du sie hast.#h

Ich kenne sie nicht.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Norge Fan (5. März 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Kann ich gern machen,dauert aber noch ein bisschen.  

In 14 Tagen gehts erst mal für 3 Wochen in den Urlaub,danach werd ich die Rute dann fischen (Kanal und See).


----------



## Norge Fan (29. April 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

So,hab die Rute am Kanal gefischt und kann Pete nur recht geben,absolute Klasse.

Am Anfang war ich schon ein bissel skeptisch wie die Rute sich bei grösseren Fischen macht.............null Problem.   

Die Rute hat eine super Aktion und durch das geringe Gewicht ist sie sehr angenehm zu fischen.   

Fazit,diese Investition hat sich gelohnt.    

Am 1. Mai teste ich sie am See,da immer wieder Karpfen beim stippen auf meinem Hausgewässer beissen,wäre das evtl. die nächste Teststufe .


----------



## Norge Fan (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stipprute, aber welche???*

Mit ein paar Tagen Verspätung ne kurze Info zum fischen im See.    
Der gute Eindruck wurde noch mal bestätigt.  
Leider war kein Karpfen bei,aber ein Blei/Brasse von 52cm war auch ein netter Gegner .  
Macht einfach Spass die Rute.


----------

